# The Ultimate Bland - Lindy's Granada (OOB)



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty much everyone who knows me knows that I love loser cars, everyday cars and the stuff that most people don’t even think about. Well, there’s not much more of a loser everyday car than one of the best-selling, but most boring, of all the ‘70s three-box sedans: the Ford Granada! Unfortunately, while the real car sold well, there wasn’t a lot of interest from kit makers. Just imagine the awesome MPC decal variants that COULD have been made with an early Granada kit! 

However, I recently was given quite a rare little gem; one of the 1/32 Lindberg Ford Granadas! Depicting a ’76 Ghia, from what I can tell, this simple little kit is not one you see everyday. Depsite its simplicity, it’s still a good replica, especially form about 2 feet out! 

Check out my Out of Box review for the Granada at the link below! 

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/lindberg-1-32-1976-ford-granada-oob/*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice review! I was my Mom's driver once I turned 16 and we had a blue 4 door Granada that was her car. I ended up taking it to college with me. It was a Ghia as well and more than once I was asked what kind of Mercedes I was driving.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice review! I was my Mom's driver once I turned 16 and we had a blue 4 door Granada that was her car. I ended up taking it to college with me. It was a Ghia as well and more than once I was asked what kind of Mercedes I was driving.


Wow... people actually fell for the Ford deceit of styling it like a Mercedes? I know that was what they were all about back in the day, but I figured "Nobody would think that!" Huh. Maybe the admen knew what they were doing? It's pretty shameless...

Cool that you had one. I always wanted to drive my Old Man's '76 Torino, but it died a few years too early. I did get my mom's '85 Grand Marquis though; and that was in 2004! Good car, light blue... big triple box, like the Granada on 'roids!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ford trying to get a Euro feel by naming their car after a European model. Nice review and i wait for your build log for this one.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't get over how shameless Ford was when they kept comparing this thing to a Mercedes. I mean, it's one thing to say "Hey, we're like Mercedes, but cheaper." but to use the Mercedes in the ad, and say "See, you can't see the difference, can you?" is a bit much.

Even better (well, worse) were the later, uglier ones that got the square headlights and the "ESS" (European Sports Sedan" package. There was no "E" or "S" anywhere on that sedan...


----------

